# Chibiterasu My beloved<3



## DrinkingVesper (Aug 29, 2022)

Let's discuss historys best lil boy.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 29, 2022)

Never played the game but this looks adorable.


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Aug 29, 2022)

Its great. A bit dated but great.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Sep 16, 2022)

I still don't know if he's yawning or burping in this pic.


----------

